# MyEspresso custom Piccino



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

MyEspresso claim to be offering a "custom made version of the Piccino" which is "a much sturdier construction both external and internal".

Anybody know anything about this?

(No, I am not replacing my Londinium, this is just an enquiry on behalf of a friend)


----------



## origmarm (Mar 7, 2012)

I saw that also recently and was interested. To me it just looks like a slightly different case.


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

If it's a MyEspresso special, then it probably comes with a voice-chip in it that is rude and condescending to you every time you switch it on.


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

vintagecigarman said:


> If it's a MyEspresso special, then it probably comes with a voice-chip in it that is rude and condescending to you every time you switch it on.


lol.. i want one of those!


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

it also comes with a hand written guide to underdosing your PF and how to froth milk to triple its total volume.


----------



## origmarm (Mar 7, 2012)

vintagecigarman said:


> If it's a MyEspresso special, then it probably comes with a voice-chip in it that is rude and condescending to you every time you switch it on.


Indeed, and every so often causes you to video the murder of a beverage while doing so


----------



## origmarm (Mar 7, 2012)

shrink said:


> it also comes with a hand written guide to underdosing your PF and how to froth milk to triple its total volume.


Beat me to it!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

If in doubt contact Fracino to validate the authenticity.

The Fracino has been improved from its initial design and there is now no flex when locking in the portafilter.


----------

